# Little Forgie project.



## tripleq (Sep 11, 2013)

I finished this knife up today. It was in very, very rough when it came to me. I reworked the entire knife by hand on water stones. Mostly thinning. A little 220 and then finished up mostly with a 500. I found Shapton glass stones worked best to preserve the Forgecraft stamp. I rounded the spine and choil using strips of silicone carbide sandpaper. Tightened up the handle with a dowel and a hammer. Gave the handle a light sanding, overnight mineral oil soak and then a coat of Dave's board wax mixture. Second to last I rubbed a hand finish onto the blade and finally sharpened her up to 1K. 

Here are a few before and after shots:


http://s1367.photobucket.com/user/Nqjudo/slideshow/Forgie


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## Baby Huey (Sep 11, 2013)

Awesome job. Will have to keep an eye out at estate sales and swap meets for some projects.


----------



## tripleq (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words guys. The one thing I learned from this project is that I'm not very well tooled for this type of thing. I'll definitely be buying myself a good vice before attempting another job like this.


----------

